# iStick TC60W - Who's bringing them in?



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

So who is bringing these in, when can we expect to see them, and what will the retail prices be on these?




http://www.ecigssa.co.za/istick-tc60w.t15321/


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/9/15)

Hold your horses.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Hold your horses.


Sold my horse, kept running away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/9/15)

Wow those look cool.


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)




----------



## Dr Evil (23/9/15)

Those look awesome but are the batteries changeable because that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)

@Dr Evil Yeah they are changeable. It's a single battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/9/15)

Meow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/9/15)

Looks like that will be a pretty kiff kit... With all these new kits coming out they are really emptying our pockets out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ohmen (23/9/15)

This looks so elegant. 

I've been prowling for a new mod.


----------



## MJ INC (23/9/15)

That is one very nice looking device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/9/15)

On order. Arriving next month. They come in black and silver. Additional covers are purchased separately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tiaan (27/9/15)

Have them on Preorder, we looking at mid next month.


----------

